# broken wing, 3 weeks later, please help!



## chickenbanana (Oct 21, 2005)

Hello, my name is Sarah and I live in Yorkshire, UK. 

About 3 weeks ago my someone I know found a wild pigeon in an abandoned factory he was working in and brought it to me (I keep chickens so thought I might want to help). It has an injured wing that dragged on the ground, when the pigeon arrived he seemed drowsy and down but within a couple of days he was alert and eating and drinking, he has no cuts or obvious injuries, it seems to be just his wing. 

So after looking at the advice here (thankyou!) and examining him, we bandaged the wing with vet wrap, and all seemed to be going well.
We're not sure how long he was in the factory so maybe the wing had already healed in the droopy position but it seemed worth a try. Now we have taken off the bandage and the wing doesn't seem any better. He is in the spare chicken hutch and can get to the perch (about 40cm up) but I think he is jumping...

I would love to hear any advice anyone can give me on what to do next, it seems cruel to keep him on his own, it makes me feel sad to see him just sat there when he should be flying free but i'm not sure how to help him...

Thankyou in anticipation
Sarah


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Sarah, 

It sounds like the wing could have already started to heal incorrectly. It would be best if you could get the pigeon to a qualified avian vet for x-rays and just to see what is going on with the bones. If it's started to heal incorrectly, there is really little that can be done and the pigeon will likely never fly again. This isn't a death sentence for the bird though! Can you keep the pigeon, do you have the means and desire to keep him if needed? 

One thing at a time though, keep the wrap on for now but do check into getting the bird examined by a professional to see how bad it is and whether calcification has already begun.

Good luck and let us know, welcome to the group as well


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

As to what kind of life they can have if they are in fact disabled, it just takes a bit of love and imagination. This is a great story:

http://www.urbanwildlifesociety.org/pigeons/BerniePijStory.html

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*No matter how often*

I re-read Bernie's story, I still run the gamut of emotions! Squeakers gets the benefit and probably wonders why I pick him up to give him extra lovin'!  

Pigeons with a draggy/droopy can still do well as evidenced by BrianNAmy's BB (see their thread about a pigeon shot in Arizona). She's able to do limited flying and seems to get around quite well. Dr. Burke (Avian Vet) didn't seem to think that she needed partial surgery such as Squeaker's had. Then, again, her wing healed and Squeaker's wing was not healing, hence the surgery...


----------



## chickenbanana (Oct 21, 2005)

*update...*

Thankyou for your quick replys, it's good to know there are people out there who care!
I feel really guilty having to write this but...
We have been keeping the pigeon in the spare chicken pen which is about a meter high and has a mesh roof that can be pulled back to go inside to give food etc. Seen as the pigeon has a broken wing we thought it was ok that there was a gap left for a few hours of about 30cm at one side but perhaps not.... 
I went up today after posting the message and the pigeon has gone, he seems to have decided his own fate and flown away! It's the only way out of the pen and he's definitely not in there. (I don't think it's the case that something got in an got him as there are no feathers or signs of struggle.) Could he have been tricking us all along that he couldn't fly, just biding his time?
We are worried about him and have looked but we live in the middle of the countryside in the woods so he could be anywhere. We have left out some food and water just in case. 
Thankyou for your help, sorry it's a bit of a mystry ending.
Thankyou also for the story about Bernie, how amazing! I wish my landlord let me keep animals inside... 
keep up the good work!
sarah x


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hello Sarah & Welcome.

Thank you for caring for this sweet pij.
A couple of our 'regular' members reside in the UK, Cynthia & John. 
Although it's getting late in your neck of the woods, they may pop in before retiring & will be able to advise you on the situation.

It's hard to say how long the bird suffered with it's injury prior to being rescued. It does sound like the wing has probably done it's healing, unfortunately not in proper alignment.  

I have three pigeons who were rescued with irreversible wing injuries & are doing wonderfully in our aviary.  

Cindy


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

chickenbanana said:


> I went up today after posting the message and the pigeon has gone, he seems to have decided his own fate and flown away! It's the only way out of the pen and he's definitely not in there. (I don't think it's the case that something got in an got him as there are no feathers or signs of struggle.) Could he have been tricking us all along that he couldn't fly, just biding his time?
> We are worried about him and have looked but we live in the middle of the countryside in the woods so he could be anywhere. We have left out some food and water just in case.



I'm so sorry to hear the bird got out. I hope he finds his way back, please keep a close eye out so you can secure his safety once he is back.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

I must apologize Sarah. I started my post then must have gotten distracted (which happens often) before submitting it. I didn't notice your most recent post until now.

I'm so sorry the pij escaped. Please let us know if he returns.

Cindy


----------



## chickenbanana (Oct 21, 2005)

*no sign of the pidgeon*

The pigeon has not returned, I think he's gone for good..... Thankyou for your help and support. I won't hesitate to rescue a pigeon-in-need again in the future!

Sarah x


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

chickenbanana said:


> The pigeon has not returned, I think he's gone for good..... Thankyou for your help and support. I won't hesitate to rescue a pigeon-in-need again in the future!
> 
> Sarah x



Hi Sarah,

I'm sorry the bird has not returned, I will say a special prayer to his Creator to watch over him and feed him, hopefully he is fine.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hello,

If the pigeon can fly then it will have gone, but if its flight is limited it will be close by, roosting for the night now.

Can you go out with a torch checking low branches and ledges to see if he is there.


Cynthia


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi ChickenBananna,


If his lesser Wing had some moility, he may have merely climbed out.

Sometimes they can climb while sort of flapping, to where even a non flying Bird will accomplish amazing feats of climbing up vertical wire mesh or other textures their feet can get a grip on...

If the wing was totally immobile or 'frozen', then this sort of flapping-climbing would of course be nearly impossible, since they use their Wings, even Wings that can not at all let them fly, to move 'just' enough Air, to help them not tip backwards as they climb...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------

